# Self Evaluation



## lieperjp (Feb 24, 2009)

More for the educational crowd around here, but does anyone do self-evaluation after a show? Especially looking for those who do it of their own accord, and not for those who have to do it for a class. 

What questions do you ask yourself? Here are the questions I ask myself to hopefully get better at what I do. Of course, being an English major, they are all open ended essay type questions.

--Overall, rate your experience before this production:

--Overall, rate your experience after this production:

--What did you learn from this production?

--If you could do it all over again, what would you do differently?

--If you could add new equipment to your setup, what would you have added?

--What did you like about this production?

--What did you dislike about this production?

--How well do you feel you communicated your ideas to those in charge? Do you feel your opinions mattered? If not, what could you have done to change that?

--How much work do you estimate went into this production? Was your work effective or did your work not accomplish much?

--What is one piece of knowledge that you gained that will apply to all shows in the future? 


Anything to add or subtract from the list?


----------



## seanandkate (Feb 24, 2009)

How about "What questions will I ask NEXT time to prevent grief?"


----------



## DaveySimps (Feb 24, 2009)

We always have a "post mortem" meeting after a production is complete with the entire staff involved. We take this opportunity to as the very questions you discuss in your post, and many more. All under the guidelines that the dialog is to help us improve our communications / operations/ production process. When did this back in college as well. I have always found it very effective.

~Dave


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 27, 2009)

Well, not formally. I guess I always keep that in the back of my head. However, that would be a great thing for people to do who are starting to get out into the job market especially. One of the toughest things I am ever asked in an interview is "what challenges have you faced and how did you handle them?" I always feel that challenges are just part of what we do and never think of specific examples, but if I had done self evaluations and had them written down, I would probably have a better answer for my prospective employers.


----------



## mrtrudeau23 (Feb 28, 2009)

DaveySimps said:


> We always have a "post mortem" meeting after a production is complete with the entire staff involved. We take this opportunity to as the very questions you discuss in your post, and many more. All under the guidelines that the dialog is to help us improve our communications / operations/ production process. When did this back in college as well. I have always found it very effective.
> 
> ~Dave



i wish that my school did this. there are quite a few shows where the student designers have griefs about things that happened pre and during the run. it would be nice to get them out in the open and try to improve them for the next show.


----------



## mixmaster (Mar 2, 2009)

We don't have a formal process that we go thru here, but but it's not at all uncommon to here discussions after an event of what worked well ( or not ) and why. Usually it ends up with "next time let's try ......" I think that's an extension of evaluations. Knowing what did or didn't work is only part of the battle, knowing how to change or enhance it for next time it is equally necessary.


----------

